

Cheap Package Design Tricks People Into Dropping Motorola Droid On Floor - cesare
http://consumerist.com/2009/11/cheap-package-design-tricks-people-into-dropping-motorola-droid-on-floor.html

======
mcantor
Donald Norman frowns, sir!

Edit: Do people just not know who Donald Norman is? Here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Norman#Partial_bibliogra...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Norman#Partial_bibliography)

He wrote "The Design of Everyday Thing".

~~~
raganwald
And the amusingly titled but provocative _Turn Signals Are The Facial
Expressions Of Automobiles_.

------
rudd
It sort of reminds me of a video I saw when the original iPhone came out:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgYdtBn-8w>

I know packaging looks nice and presents the device well, but I think it
should be first priority to make sure people can open the thing without
dropping it. The iPhone literally requires you to let the bottom part of the
packaging fall a bit while you hold on to the top part.

~~~
rbanffy
I prefer this one: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kGyR55dp8A>

------
maukdaddy
_sigh_ Everything is a conspiracy to the Consumerist isn't it?

~~~
wmeredith
I had the same thought. I think they're confusing crappy package design
(incompetence) with malice.

~~~
nailer
Really? I think they're saying the cheap design _itself_ is doing the
'tricking', not Verizon or Moto. Which seems fairly accurate.

~~~
KWD
Instead of 'tricks' they should have used 'causes' or 'results in', or some
other phrase that does not imply a negative intention in the design. It's just
bad design.

~~~
scott_s
I assumed they were being facetious.

~~~
potatolicious
I doubt it - Consumerist is very good at manufacturing outrage, even for
minor, accidental transgressions. They're also very good at playing the
oppressed consumer card.

------
jseifer
I'm not disputing the design of the package but I'm wondering how this is
happening to so many people? When I got the droid the Verizon employee took it
out of the box, activated it, configured it, and a few other things. They also
handed me the phone. Is it possible to do this by mail?

~~~
jimbokun
Some of the comments indicated that some salespeople are actually dropping the
phones due to the same packaging flaw.

